# Reserve hunt



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Unsuccessful for me, how'd you do?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got drawn for Sunday pm at Shiawassee!


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

Make sure your looking at 2020 Results 

Management Unit:
St. Clair Flats State Wildife Area
October 10 AM
SUCCESS


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

Nayanquing Point State Wildlife Area
October 10 AM
SUCCESS


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Unsuccessful AGAIN.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Got zipped again for NP hunt. But I do not want to hear about people getting for the third or fourth time either, that is wrong. So ends my Monday morning rant.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

0/2 but makes me wonder that if these areas do not figure out how to handle covid..how they are going to keep your reserve hunt together...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

nothing for me. 

If anyone got a draw fir Shi and wants someone who knows the area and has the equipment for the area then i’ll be glad to tag along and help out!


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

My streak of never being drawn remains untarnished.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hunt Code: 0005
Management Unit: Shiawassee River State Game Area
Dates: 10/10/2020 - 10/10/2020
Hunt Choice: Choice - 1
Additional Information: October 10 AM
*SUCCESS
*
This was my first successful reserve draw ever. 'bout damn time!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Unsuccessful, yet again.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

lodda NODDA for our group (6 guys)


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Nothing again after 5+ attempts with my dudes.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Wasn't about to donate $10 for a hunt they can't promise will happen.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

None for me again. I think I only had 1-2 over 30 years but still donate my $5.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Wasn't about to donate $10 for a hunt they can't promise will happen.


Ha only 5+? 6 out of 6 from my group havent got drawn in 12 straight years. I decided to not donate my $5 this year instead.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Wasn't about to donate $10 for a hunt they can't promise will happen.


I thought these reserved hunts were the only ones that _are promised to happen_..... As far as I know, the DNR has agreed to staff draws for all the reserved hunts.... but have not agreed to anything after that.... what happens after the reserved hunt draws is still up for debate, but the reserved hunts/draws will happen.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

My dad has applied every years since inception. He has never gotten a draw. Figures that he would draw this year after he had a pacemaker put in. He might not even be able to shoot. Either way we are going to give it a try. Fish Point. Opening a.m.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

My 14 year old son got drawn for opening day, PM youth hunt, at FP. As we have never been drawn in the past, and it sounds like draws this fall in general and how they will be conducted are still not confirmed yet, can anyone tell me how past draws went? What do you have to show that proves you were drawn in the lottery? Then I assume it is a regular bingo type draw as usual? So you still could get picked 35 out of 35 parties... I assume on opening day no matter where you get drawn you should have some shooting hopefully?


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

roostman said:


> My 14 year old son got drawn for opening day, PM youth hunt, at FP. As we have never been drawn in the past, and it sounds like draws this fall in general and how they will be conducted are still not confirmed yet, can anyone tell me how past draws went? What do you have to show that proves you were drawn in the lottery? Then I assume it is a regular bingo type draw as usual? So you still could get picked 35 out of 35 parties... I assume on opening day no matter where you get drawn you should have some shooting hopefully?


they will have list with his name on it. But you can take a screenshot picture of the page showing he is successful. Draw functions like normal for the successful parties. You should be able to get a decent spot no problem.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

roostman said:


> My 14 year old son got drawn for opening day, PM youth hunt, at FP. As we have never been drawn in the past, and it sounds like draws this fall in general and how they will be conducted are still not confirmed yet, can anyone tell me how past draws went? What do you have to show that proves you were drawn in the lottery? Then I assume it is a regular bingo type draw as usual? So you still could get picked 35 out of 35 parties... I assume on opening day no matter where you get drawn you should have some shooting hopefully?


All three of us got picked for Harsens a couple years ago. Could only pick one of us to draw and the other two had to scratch. There were 31 parties due to that and no shows.

Drew 31st.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

roostman said:


> My 14 year old son got drawn for opening day, PM youth hunt, at FP. As we have never been drawn in the past, and it sounds like draws this fall in general and how they will be conducted are still not confirmed yet, can anyone tell me how past draws went? What do you have to show that proves you were drawn in the lottery? Then I assume it is a regular bingo type draw as usual? So you still could get picked 35 out of 35 parties... I assume on opening day no matter where you get drawn you should have some shooting hopefully?


We drew dead last one year at Fish Point. My brother was in another group and one of them was laughing like crazy at us for drawing last when they were 6th. We ended up shooting way more birds than they did.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

yup^ got invited last year and drew 2nd opening morning. We hunted 25, and shot like 7 birds or something. Groups behind us in the marsh absolutely crushed. 

Some zones only get like 24 birds taken a year. Sometimes, those 24 birds come on opening morning.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

roostman said:


> My 14 year old son got drawn for opening day, PM youth hunt, at FP. As we have never been drawn in the past, and it sounds like draws this fall in general and how they will be conducted are still not confirmed yet, can anyone tell me how past draws went? What do you have to show that proves you were drawn in the lottery? Then I assume it is a regular bingo type draw as usual? So you still could get picked 35 out of 35 parties... I assume on opening day no matter where you get drawn you should have some shooting hopefully?


We took leftover after the youth hunt last year at FP. Total pick I think we were 32 overall and we killed ducks and geese. Knowing the area does help even if you get a bad draw there can be good spots left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Only been successful once and this wasn't the year again


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

I always have streaks of 3 successful 3 unsuccessful and I'm in the unsuccessful years


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

ajkulish said:


> yup^ got invited last year and drew 2nd opening morning. We hunted 25, and shot like 7 birds or something. Groups behind us in the marsh absolutely crushed.
> 
> Some zones only get like 24 birds taken a year. Sometimes, those 24 birds come on opening morning.


We ended up in 31 and could have shot a pile of woodies if they were not all coming from behind and we didn't care about finding half of them. We still got a nice pile including the crippled mallard I found by stepping on it.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

1/4 for our group. Dad got the lucky ticket after many years.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Son got one for us at FP second day PM. 1/4


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

35 years of trying for Harsens, don't even bother anymore. Why I stay out of casinos....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ash said:


> 1/4 for our group. Dad got the lucky ticket after many years.


happy for him! what hunt did he get?


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Sunday PM Shi Town 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems like everyone I know has sunday PM. Looks like I’ll be there as well. Thanks to an invite.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

waxico said:


> 35 years of trying for Harsens, don't even bother anymore. Why I stay out of casinos....


AJ and I are griping about how we haven’t had it in the last few years lol 

35 years ?!?!?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> AJ and I are griping about how we haven’t had it in the last few years lol
> 
> 35 years ?!?!?!!
> 
> ...


Very disheartening number lol


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

ajkulish said:


> Very disheartening number lol


I lost a raffle with two people in it.
I have Shleprock luck when it comes to games of chance.
So, my normal is not like most folks. I have literally never gotten to hunt on Harsens managed area opening day. Ever. Applied every year. All my neighbors/rivals/locals up there have been pulled at least once.
That being said, I did win the grand prize at Macomb Power Sports's open house: a Suzuki Vinson 4 Wheeler!


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

This was the first year someone of our group of 4 got selected in 6 years of trying, other than a opening afternoon youth hunt 25 years ago. My dad has had an invite 3 years in a row for opening weekend at FP though.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> happy for him! what hunt did he get?


NQP AM 2nd day. He decided to “try something different” this year haha. We can never seem to draw for Shia. Well it worked lol. We will give it heck second day haha


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

NQP Youth hunt on Saturday.

35 parties. 25 zones. Time to start studying the marshes just in case.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

waxico said:


> I lost a raffle with two people in it.
> I have Shleprock luck when it comes to games of chance.
> So, my normal is not like most folks. I have literally never gotten to hunt on Harsens managed area opening day. Ever. Applied every year. All my neighbors/rivals/locals up there have been pulled at least once.
> That being said, I did win the grand prize at Macomb Power Sports's open house: a Suzuki Vinson 4 Wheeler!


I don’t feel bad for you anymore I’ll take the 4 wheeler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

